
Reality has a surprising amount of detail - ahartman00
http://johnsalvatier.org/blog/2017/reality-has-a-surprising-amount-of-detail
======
ColinWright
Multiple submissions, but _zero_ discussion (so far):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16069013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16069013)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14347447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14347447)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14343724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14343724)

Do people not agree? Not read it? Think there's nothing to say/add/correct?

If read carefully, over a coffee, with attention, I think there's something
there, and I find it surprising that no one here has anything to say.

So I've upvoted it. Again.

